# Remote Coder available for FT or PT



## melmel00m (Jul 12, 2011)

I need to work from home again!!  I got laid off from my last remote job due to lack of work...now i work in a county hospital and I need to get back home either full or part time.  I am a coder because I love what I do and I need the flexibility that this career can offer.
Anybody have any suggestions??   
Thanks!


----------



## aimie (Jul 12, 2011)

sent u a private meassage


----------



## shawnalinn (Jul 12, 2011)

Aimie,
I am also looking for a remote coding job, any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## kristyrodecker (Jul 13, 2011)

There is a list of companies that hire remotely at the bottom of this page. I am not sure which ones are currently hiring but I do know that other on this forum have found contracts through some of them.

http://www.medicalbillingandmedicalcoding.com/remotemedicalcodingjobs.html

Good luck!


----------

